# my chocolate doe produced a blue baby



## amy1992 (Mar 5, 2016)

not sure if this belongs here

my chocolate broken belted doe was bred with a self black buck ( i presume his c dilute ) and produced a blue baby along with loads of self black and black pied 
my question is is my chocolate doe and blue carrier which makes my blue boy also a choc carrier

i also paired my self black buck up with a dove pied doe and produced 3 dove babies and also black pied and self blacks 
my question is if i was to pair a daughter back with the dad would i get more doves ( this is what im currently trying to focus on the dove babies are my 1st that ive produced

also if i bred the blue boy with one of the dove girls what would the expected colours of the offspring be


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes your blue boy will be carrying chocolate since mum had two copies of it.

I am not sure why you say you presume the buck is c-dilute when none of his babies seem to indicate it and black is not a c-diluted color. If you mean he's a lighter black then that is just because he hasn't been bred for the darker black pigment.

If you got dove out of the other cross then your black buck is carrying the pink eyed dilution (so he'll be P/p). Because of this if you bred a dove daughter back to him you would get 50% dove 50% black on average. Dove is just pink eyed black in case you were unsure.

The outcome of your blue boy to one of the dove girls is really uncertain.
We know the blue carries chocolate, but the second cross does not indicate that any of the dove would, so there may be chocolate but that would rely on the dove line also carrying. 
The father of the blue carries pink eyes so there is a 50% chance that the blue will, there is no way to know this however without test breeding. If he does carry then you will get pink eyed, we'd assume dove+black as the outcomes if he does, or just black if he does not. 
If the dove line also carries blue and the blue carries pink eyes then there is a chance you could get silver, dove, black, blue in the litter, but again there is no way to know without test breeding.


----------



## amy1992 (Mar 5, 2016)

thanks for your reply i have another question

meaning the blue carrys chocolate does it mean the choc doe also carries blue

i say the self black is c dilute as his father is a brindled splashed and mother a black tan ( the owner of the brindled splashed said the babies would be c diliute )

for the dove x blue pairing it looks like its a wait and see as im not sure on the gentics of one of the doves parents as she had come from a feeder breeder at 2 days old

thank you so much for your help


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes both your chocolate doe and black self buck carry blue or you wouldn't have got a blue baby.

c-dilutes are recessive to non-diluted so since the mother of your black self buck is not c-dilute he is also not c-dilute however he should carry a c-dilute if the father was actually splashed himself rather than just carrying splash. From the sounds of it the breeder does not fully understand c-dilutes so it is possible that he does not carry one, but there's not really much of a way to tell without test breeds. Either way since he is black he is NOT c-diluted.


----------

